# Bosch vs Kitchen Aid mixers?



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, I've been thinking about getting a kitchenaid for a LONG time now, seriously wanting one, watching prices, etc. And then, today I heard from a lady that the Bosch mixer is even better than the kitchenaid... and I'd never even heard of it before! Everyone I know has a kitchenaid and loves it. Mostly what I'd be using either one for is cookies and whole wheat bread - a loaf or two a week. Occasionally cakes and pasta dough (though I *don't* need the pasta rolling/cutting attachments as I have a fantastic pasta rolling machine already







.

Anyhow, anybody have experience with a Bosch (or kitchenaid) doing the things I mentioned above? Tons of thanks in advance!!

ETA: Oh and does anyone know where the Bosch is made?


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the kitchenaid would work fine for you. The people I know who rave about how wonderful the Bosch machine is have 11 children and bake 5 loaves of bread at a time.







The kitchenaid is fine for 1 or 2 loaves/week.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Just to throw another wrench into the mix... have you looked at Viking? I love my Viking stand mixer. It has a more reliable reputation than KitchenAid does, but has most of the same type of attachments available. You can even get a blender attachment for it (which I'll do when my current blender kicks the bucket).


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

nak i prefer the bosch to the kitchenaid - but i cook 4 loaves of bread at a time and hardly ever do cookies. we have the blender attachment which i also use often.

aven


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a KA that does what I need it to do. So, I'm happy, However, if I needed something more, I would seriously consider a Viking mixer. Awesome.


----------



## AKchick (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a bosch and LOVE it! However, I don't use it for small batches of foods. I make 6 loaves of bread at a time and use the shredder/slicer for lots of vegetables. We use the blender attachment too. If I didn't make food in bulk as much as I do though, a kitchen aid would have been just fine, although I like that the bosch has the blender, slicer/shredder/food processor and mixer together.


----------

